# كتب هندسية باللغة العربية بصيغة pdf



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا موقع باللغة العربية لكتب هندسة ميكانيكية 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

لا تنسونا من دعواتكم
م.مجدي


----------



## السيف العربي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف ادخل وحمل


----------



## هيثم حلمى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نار (10 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللةخيرا


----------



## eng_eslam (11 سبتمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمرو قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*how ido it*

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? .


----------



## azherkm (11 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هدا موقع جميل


----------



## هيثم حلمى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى من يريد ان يعرف كيفية الاستفادة من: 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

اختر احد الاختيارات التى فى يمين الصفحة ( مثل :برنامج التدريب العـــــكري )


----------



## هيثم حلمى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الى من يريد ان يعرف كيفية الاستفادة من: 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

اختر احد الاختيارات التى فى يمين الصفحة ( مثل :برنامج التدريب العـــــكري )


----------



## eng_hazem123 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح التميمي (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tapela (22 سبتمبر 2006)

thankesssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو مبروك (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير اليك*

:55: شكرا على هدا الموقع جزك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## ضياء المنسي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Bioengineer (11 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا كتب كثيرة وجميلة .. تسلم


----------



## المدينة2006 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتي أخي م.مجدي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس المتميز (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/علي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد محمود. (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جارى التحميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــراااااااا
حياكم الله جميعــــا


----------



## وائل محمد عامر (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يااخى ونرجوا منك المزيد دائما


----------



## وائل محمد عامر (12 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot my friend


----------



## كرار العراقي (12 فبراير 2007)

فعلا كتب قيمة والله ما قصرت.........يحفظك الله


----------



## sherif ahmed (13 فبراير 2007)

جزك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aooosy (13 مارس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## berba79 (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## bayaz (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اللورد900 (17 مارس 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## اللورد900 (17 مارس 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## eng.osamaa (18 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكيم


----------



## محسن علي (20 مارس 2007)

thank for you
goooooooooooood

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمود33 (21 مارس 2007)

عاشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## محمود33 (21 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (15 يناير 2008)

السيد المهندس / مجدي العليان 
ارجو ارسال الرابط مرة اخري حيث انني حاولت مرارا للتحميل ولكن دون جدوي ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر 
engconsolt12 yahoo.com


----------



## محمود33 (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Al_Mohandes (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اللقلق (16 يناير 2008)

thanks >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## نبيه الدياب (17 يناير 2008)

سلمت يداكي


----------



## اياد علي محمد (17 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## aircraft (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## midowahba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (19 يناير 2008)

يالك من راااااائع والله


----------



## محمداركون (19 يناير 2008)

ghgfhgfhhgf


----------



## lord of revenge (19 يناير 2008)

thanks a lot man

but you should mention that the visitor of the website should go to the technical colleges for example to have the engineering books

but, honostly the website is very nice espcially it is in arabic


god bless you man


----------



## mmech_72 (19 يناير 2008)

اين الكتب يا سيدي


----------



## halim mohamed (20 يناير 2008)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## عماد رمزى (20 يناير 2008)

مرسى شرا اوى


----------



## عبدالوهاب العبادي (21 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## سامي محمد عقيل (21 يناير 2008)

where is the book please


----------



## بسام محمد (23 يناير 2008)

مكشور اخي على هل موقع لان عادة ندخل الانترنيت ساعات و لا نجد موقع يفي بالمتطلباتنا


----------



## ابن سامراء (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم احمد عمر (24 يناير 2008)

والله الشكر ليك يبقى قليل ربنا يوفقك ويريح قلبك


----------



## mody_refat (24 يناير 2008)

mashkor w gazak allah khayran


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (27 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (27 يناير 2008)

thankes thankes


----------



## الباردابى (27 يناير 2008)

والله تسلم كتير مجدي علي مشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## السيد احمد السيد (28 يناير 2008)

*نظام Fm 200 For Fire Fighting*

نظام Fm 200 For Fire Fighting System


----------



## السيد احمد السيد (28 يناير 2008)

*Os&y Gate Valve For Fire Fighting System*

Os&y Gate Valve For Fire Fighting System File Pdf اتمنى ان يساعد كل من يعمل فى مجال مكافحة الحريق اخيكم ابو زياد


----------



## عمران احمد (31 يناير 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك وجارى التصفح فى link للموقع المذكور وبارك الله فيك وفقك الله الى كل ما هو مفيد و جديد


----------



## عادل حسين بدوى (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ا ح م د ج م ا ل (15 فبراير 2008)

جذاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خرسان (15 فبراير 2008)

كبير
كبير
كبير
كبير
كبير


----------



## الجناحي (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## asma2007 (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
وعلي المعلومه


----------



## yousif950 (16 فبراير 2008)

لم استطيع الدخول الى الموقع ارجو المساعده


----------



## silisee_mech (16 فبراير 2008)

موقع جميل بارك الله بيك


----------



## hatem333 (20 فبراير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## فتوح (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engdarsh (3 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا.....
واسكنكم فسيح جناته


----------



## engdarsh (3 مارس 2008)

.Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## عمران احمد (4 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## الجناحي (6 مارس 2008)

many thanks


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (7 مارس 2008)

رائع يازميل الباشمهندس مجدى


----------



## captain_70 (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الموقع... موقع فيه الكثير من الكتب


----------



## الحوية (10 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير احمد (26 مارس 2008)

مشكور يابشمهندس انا من زمان بدور على الموقع ده


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودالامام محمود (28 مارس 2008)

Alla Bless You


----------



## THE NIGHT WOLF (6 أبريل 2008)

تسلم يمينك خيي


----------



## مهندس طاحون (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (7 أبريل 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## معيتيق (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معيتيق (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال شلفي (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## الكوماند (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا غالي


----------



## احمد عتيق (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## حسين الطائي (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات وارجو ان ترسل لي اي كتاب او مجلد يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع اخوك حسين الطائي من العراق


----------



## حموي13 (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م احمد موسي (15 أبريل 2008)

انا جديد لسه في المنتدي لو سمحت ممكن اعرف ازاي انزل الكتب الموجوده لاني محتاجها


----------



## م احمد موسي (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك وصلت ازاي ممكن انزل الكتب بواسطه الاختيار من العناصر اللي في اليمين


----------



## china (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموقع الجميل


----------



## احمدعباس79 (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وعد (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ودمت للاسلام ذخرا


----------



## ليث الشيباني (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا بطل


----------



## ليث الشيباني (2 يونيو 2008)

:79: لم اتمكن من الحصول على الكتب .ممكن مساعدتكم


----------



## عمران احمد (8 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووورين الجميع على الردود الطيبة و الجميلة......


----------



## أبوظافر (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .........................


----------



## virtualknight (10 يونيو 2008)

موقع رائع وجزيل الشكر لك على هذا العنوان.


----------



## م/ أماني (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramadan2000 (11 يونيو 2008)

.مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_alanbary (14 يونيو 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## frindly heart (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eslam_wahba (10 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر دزاك الله خيرا


----------



## helmy_squash (11 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## باسل البصراوي (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سورية (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف ادخل وحمل


----------



## bader_m (12 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (13 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك على الموقع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

لو عندك كمان جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك على الموقع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الحارثي2 (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رضا الشاهد (16 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الفضيلات (16 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## المهندس سحس (16 يوليو 2008)

ماشي الحال


----------



## أنلييزر (16 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## fmharfoush (17 يوليو 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## كولمبر (27 يوليو 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع
تسلم يا هندسة على الموقع الجميل ده
اشوفك فى موضوع تانى


----------



## فرج فركاش (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## حيدرالمهندس (29 يوليو 2008)

ألله يحفظكم يااحباب


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدم الغازى (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحاتم (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييرا


----------



## المهندس العيساوي (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفى مؤلفى هذه الكتب وجعلها الله صدقة جارية لكم وثقل الله بها ميزان حسناتكم وبوركتم.


----------



## mohamedfm (6 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 أغسطس 2008)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## عادل (12 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ياباش مهندس


----------



## دلير عبيد (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررا
تسلم يا غالي


----------



## raidan (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tariqsamer (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفارس2020 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شهر مبارك لكل المهندسين وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## 007ahmed (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زانا سواره (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر خاص*

السلام عليكم كيف الحال م.مجدي انا م.هندرين من العراق قد كنا معا عند الدراسة البكالوريوس في جامعة الموصل تتذكر! احييك على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله الخير .


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

زانا سواره قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف الحال م.مجدي انا م.هندرين من العراق قد كنا معا عند الدراسة البكالوريوس في جامعة الموصل تتذكر! احييك على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله الخير .


 

اذكرك
اهلا و سهلا
وشكرا لك
طمنا عن اخبارك....
ارجو مراسلتي على ال*****...للضرورة


----------



## الباردابى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم يارب وربنا ينفع بعلمك وينفع بلاد المسلمين جميعا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.shehab (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اللينك لا يفتح


----------



## fmharfoush (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن علوي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## s.yahi (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## selehdar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

روح يا شيخ ربنا يكرمك


----------



## selehdar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر ومستنين المزيد


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ayman_mero (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## taoufik (10 يناير 2009)

thanks freinds


----------



## el_rayes (10 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اراس الكردي (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الموقع و الكتب


----------



## kald7 (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني في هذا الموقع المميز أشكر جميع من فيه راجيا من الله لهم بالتوفيق ومساعدتي بمدي بأي موضوع أو مقاله أوكتاب الكتروني عن اللحام وما يتعلق به من أنواعه أو أساليبه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم111 (13 يناير 2009)

جزك اللة عنا كل خير:75::75::75::75:


----------



## I love life (14 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز
قم بزيارة ملتقى هندسة الفلزات فهو زاخر بطلبك



kald7 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخواني في هذا الموقع المميز أشكر جميع من فيه راجيا من الله لهم بالتوفيق ومساعدتي بمدي بأي موضوع أو مقاله أوكتاب الكتروني عن اللحام وما يتعلق به من أنواعه أو أساليبه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## HammamEng (1 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم مشكووووووووووووور جدا على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## بريخان (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك أخي على الموقع الجميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## وضوح الحلو (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف خير على جهودكم..... هل تتوفر عندكم اطاريح دكتوراه عن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية؟ افيدونا افادكم الله.. وشكرا لكم


----------



## وضوح الحلو (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف خير على جهودكم .... هل تتوفر اطاريح دكتوراه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية؟...افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## أبو الخل الحمصي (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هدا الموقع جزك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## mnci (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل
مواضيع هندسية ,المهندس, الهندسة ,تحميل كتب هندسية مجانية
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/
Engineering topics


----------



## دلير عبيد (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله


----------



## mahmoud200 (14 فبراير 2009)

_جزاك اللةخيرا
*شكرا جزيلا*_​_
_


----------



## rasmi (14 فبراير 2009)




----------



## anware (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك الد نوب


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع تحياتي وتقبل مروري


----------



## rasmi (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## emadmatar (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله​


----------



## hithom (17 فبراير 2009)

* باركا الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا 
*


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)

*thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks*


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مشكور جداً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله فشكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ameer22/2 (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ويعطيك العافية


----------



## laidblida (7 مارس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## زيد جبار (8 مارس 2009)

thank you very very very much


----------



## هشام المتوكل (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

what is this my dear 

:82: :82:​


----------



## abc-ahmed (8 مارس 2009)

رحم الله والديك لكن كيف أدخل وأبحث بالموقع أحمّل الكتب؟
أرجوا الاجابة لان بدون ذلك لا تكون هناك ايةفائدة منه
وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
:33::16::56:​


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزي على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (10 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك على هدا موقع جميل*​


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيد جبار (25 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## هشام المتوكل (26 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا*​*


*


----------



## ايمن فهمى (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## medom (30 مارس 2009)

*جــــــــزاك الله خــــــــيــــــــــرا*​


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

*:56:*
*جزاك اللةخيرا مشكور يا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## aitmelloul (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا, اللهم حقق له رجاءه, آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.


----------



## المهندس10111111 (11 أبريل 2009)

اريد حلول لكتاب beerالطبعه الرابعة


----------



## a.higazy (15 مايو 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا على المجهود_


----------



## eng_hma_power (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك


----------



## falih (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وحفظكم من كل سوء


----------



## walid tantawi (15 يونيو 2009)

thanks weth regard my frind


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله إلي ما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## الفقشان (19 يونيو 2009)

كتب جميلة ورااائعة 

الله يعطيك العاافية


----------



## المايسترو21 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (23 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك على هدا موقع جميل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 يونيو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2009)

حقيقة الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج
قامت بمجهود قل مثيله 
الشكر للقائمين عليه
والشكر الجزيل طبعا للأخ المهندس مجدي عليان 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا.


----------



## محمد عثمان ذياد (23 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ياهندسه جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمد رحيم (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أولاً ولكنى اعتقد ان هذا الموقع ينفع الموءهلات المتوسطه والفوق متوسطة أكثر


----------



## Hydra (25 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmed_kassem1990 (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز
لكن ما عرفت كيف احمل الكتب
الله يخليك اريد الطريقة
سلامي لك يا طيب


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## الربع (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك فعلا كتب مفيه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sendbad5200 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## راعي الحيزا (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموقع 
هذا موقع الموسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني بالسعوديه


----------



## ايمن فهمى (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## hosam habeb (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخى هاد موقع متكامل في اكتر من من موضوع 
على فكرة في بعض الكتب معربة وجميلة 
ومفيدة جدا عن تجربتي الشخصية 
مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (28 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## engeahmad (28 أغسطس 2009)

أريد مشروع تخرج في الهيدروليك (محطات ضخ او توزيع او غير ذلك )اسألكم بالله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readsafeta (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم 
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## علي الكبير (29 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ايمن فهمى (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ليث الشمري (29 أغسطس 2009)

_* بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك *_


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ررررررررررر


----------



## Shaheen81 (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.........................


----------



## khaled fox (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
الموضوع رااااااااائع
:56:


----------



## محمد عدنان الشياب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## sameh halousa (31 أكتوبر 2009)

افادكم الله وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohamed.karim (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed.karim (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed.karim (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كيبرو (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك لكن كيف احمل كتاب


----------



## ايمن فهمى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ميكانو التكنولوجي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## صفو-ان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr-mamdooh (19 نوفمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك و موقع اجمل من جميل


----------



## شيششى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم:5:


----------



## م . احمد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ثم بعد ذلك


----------



## viri (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Eng/Ali (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس مجدي على هذه الكتب القيمة 
مع نحياتي 
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير بس والله ما عرفت أشتغل في مزبوط


----------



## nartop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng 3bd el hai (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك


----------



## نبيل عوض (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الموقع لم اجده الرجاء اعطائي اياه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamil hussain (24 ديسمبر 2009)

hi every body


----------



## الوحش الدلوع (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

للرفع ..........


----------



## foaadalsalim (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## nartop (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## shadi-ayman (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## خبير الاردن (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## sultan0064 (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــ


----------



## salwan (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم ننتظر جديدكم


----------



## m7md rf3t (23 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود التوربينى (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## klmno (23 مارس 2010)

اريد كتب عربية تتحدث عن العقل الالكترونى للسيارة


----------



## klmno (23 مارس 2010)

ecu اريد كتب عربية عن


----------



## mohamedfm (23 مارس 2010)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟*​


----------



## latifo (23 مارس 2010)

كل ما نتمناه هو تطور الامة العربية وشكرا


----------



## modest1973 (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## neseergolden (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع


----------



## تراويح (1 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ضحى ميكانيك (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس علاء العراق (2 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
*
*
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك *​*:14:
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
:12:

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 

:14: 
بارك الله فيك​​*​


:56::56::56::56::56::14::14::14:


----------



## hana_mj (3 أبريل 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## nabeeel (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*اشكرك على هدا موقع جميل*


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن كيف ادخل وحمل
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله في


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخى


----------



## alhoran (25 مايو 2010)

ممكن كتاب عن التبريد بصيغة pdf


----------



## اسد الميكانيك (25 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموقع المفيد


----------



## الزبير خليفه (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو كتاب في طرق تركيب المنشآت الفولاذيه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## ليث العراقي (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بيك

بارك الله بيك 
بارك الله بيك
بارك الله بيك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور لك


----------



## سعد الضويحى (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sino (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eehaboo (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع وموقع غير مفيد عذرا منك سيدي


----------



## yaseralsabaa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## wchelsea (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع...................


----------



## ابن الزيات (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغيم الماطر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you verymuch


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل مشكور على كل حال


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## صـ طه ـلاح (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
مشكور الف شكر اخي


----------



## سعيد الدوسري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور بارك الله فيك و فقك لكل خير


----------



## المصري 00 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اللف شكر بجد أنا كنت محتاج الموقع ده


----------



## ابو يعقوب&& (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa
*​*
*


----------



## ربيع1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> الموقع لا يعمل مشكور على كل حال


 

أخي قم بإختيار safe as 

ومن ثم فتح الملف ​


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (24 نوفمبر 2010)

والله شيء رائع ياخي ومشكور


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## omranru (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## egole (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن كيف يتم التحميل


----------



## مهندس احمد عيان (27 فبراير 2011)

رائع


----------



## sddg (30 مايو 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## eng-osama-am (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (19 يونيو 2011)

الله يديك العافيه اخ هيثم ونتمنى المزيد دائما


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Dr./ Mohammed (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد كتب هندسه الطرق والمرور


----------



## Engr.layla (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذه المكتبه


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## edmar (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك على هدا موقع جميل


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الموقع جدا مفيد وحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة ...ولكن ينقصه دعم المصطلحات باللغة الانكليزية....وشكرا ل م. مجدي عليان و نترقب منك ما يثري المندى من معلومات باللغة العربية...


----------



## kamaran (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## KSA_ENG (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندالعقيل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafatel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

Don't work


----------



## ر.م علي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في جميع الاخوة المشاركين
وتقبلوا مروري


----------



## ابن سامراء (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ياسر العراقي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا حياك الله


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## coreleone (27 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## Hythamaga (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ر.م علي (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m2299227 (31 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدابراهيم العقده (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود لهذه الكتب القيمة مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى لمن ساهم فى وضع هذه الكتب


----------



## Ashour00 (7 أبريل 2012)

ياالله يباركلك يا هندسه


----------



## Ashour00 (7 أبريل 2012)

الله يباركلك يا هندسه


----------



## fokary (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## truelove2000 (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## deyaaj (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

Are you looking for what's new in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to be aware of the latest views of maintenance experts in the world?
Do you want to browse international journals in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to share your experience and your private information in the maintenance field?
You are in the right place 
Invitation for Mechanical Maintenance Engineers to join us at Mechanical Maintenance Engineers Facebook group, it is really excellent group

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Mechanica.Engineers/

Thank you


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشرت مجلة علمية بالتعاون مع وكالة ناسا للفضاء منذ فترة إعلان عن مسابقة دولية لأفكار جديدة من شأنها النهوض بالعالم فى جميع النواحى ومنها الصحة والسلامة
ولقد تقدمت بفكرة لهذه المسابقة تخص أمن وسلامة الطيران تُسمى
Flying Safer
وبعد فحص الموضوع والفكرة من الناشر تمت الموافقة على نشر فكرتى
والدخول بها فى المسابقة بفضل الله وتم نشرها بالموقع 
الفكرة ببساطة 
نظرا لكثرة حوادث الطائرات وتعرض حياة الراكبين للخطر
فقد إقترحت تزويد الطائرات بمجموعة من الباراشوتات الضخمة يتم توزيعها على جسم الطائرة
وبالتالى عند حدوث أى عطل بالمحركات أو نفاد الوقود أو عطل بالتحكم ونتج عن هذا العطل تهاوى الطائرة للسقوط فيتم فتح هذه الباراشوتات التى من شأنها تقليل سرعة سقوط الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها وتقليل قوة إصطدامها بالأرض قدر المستطاع وبالتالى حماية الأرواح قدر المُستطاع وكذلك حماية الطائرة نفسها من الدمار الكامل وإعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى أو إستخدام ما يمكن إستخدامه منها مُستقبلا
تعتمد المسابقة على نظام النقاط بالتصويت
لذلك يمكن الدخول وعمل تسجيل بالموقع ثم التصويت
لذلك أرجوا من جميع الزملاء الدخول والتسجيل ورؤية الصفحة الخاصة بى والصورة المرفقة
ولا تُصوت إلا إذا رأيت فعلا أن الفكرة تستحق التصويت
رابط التسجيل
http://contest.techbriefs.com/compon...iler/registers
ملحوظة لا تملأ إلا الجذء الأول من الصفحة الذى بجانبه علامة صح

ويُرجى كتابة بيانات صحيحة وواقعية لأن فى أشخاص كتبت مثلا فى العنوان : jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj - فتم إلغاء الصوت
وبعد التسجيل ستصلك رسالة على إيميلك بها رابط تأكيد التسجيل يتم الضغط عليها ثم الذهاب للموقع وتسجيل الدخول ثم الدخول على رابط الفكرة التالى والتصويت

رابط الفكرة الخاصة بى لقرائتها والتصويت 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/safety...rity-2012/2241
ملحوظة : لو لم يفتح رابط الفكرة أدخل على رابط الترتيب القادم وأختر الأسم Flying Safer 
وأرجوا نشر الموضوع لزملائك قدرالمستطاع
فهذه الفكرة هى الوحيدة المنشورة من مصر إلى الأن من بين حوالى 100 فكرة وهى الأن فى المركز الأول بفضل الله
رابط رؤية المراكز 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/top-votes-2012
أرجوا نشر الموضوع قدر المستطاع فكلما زاد عدد الأصوات كلما أمكن تنفيذ الفكرة
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mostafa alameri (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
رابط كتب الهندسه باللغه العربيه لا يعمل
تحياتي


----------



## احمد العقدة (29 أبريل 2012)

مجهود مشكور ومزيد من التوفيق جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sayed wahib (30 أبريل 2012)

مجهود راائع تشكر عليه


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك استاذي العزيز


----------



## alswidi (2 يناير 2013)

مشششششششششششكور اخي


----------



## ALMUQIMI (9 يناير 2013)

تسلم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## sharief (5 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيكن العاااااااااااافية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس مدرب/محمد (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا على ادراجك لهذا الموقع ........ولكن في الحقيقة كتعريب لعلم الهندسة الميكانيكية لازالت المكتبة العربية تفتقر الي هذا النوع من الكتب ....لعل وعسى الاياام القادمة كفيله بالنهوض بهمة المعربين لتعريب علوم الهندسة كاملة ............دمتم بحفظ الله


----------



## osamahassan (18 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك بارك


----------



## waelalseiadi (19 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام أبو الجود11 (4 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## aamf1983 (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Alkadry (9 مايو 2013)

مغلق مع الاسف..تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2013)

تحية طيبة لجميع الاعضاء والقراء.
اعتقد الموقع يفتح لدول عربية معينة .

بالتوفيق للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## ادهم عامر (9 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (10 مايو 2013)

ممنون


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## messaoud (13 مايو 2013)

merci


----------



## saleh000000 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad_shhab (4 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم انا بتغط على الرابط بيدينى not found اعمل ايه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

ربي يحفطك


----------



## ENGEHAB86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]Not Found[/h]


----------



## eng.malikali (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ... بوركت اخي العزيز


----------



## سليمان رمضان (10 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## redafetouh (6 نوفمبر 2014)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## said al balushi (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasi sasi (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم انا احتاج الى كتاب مدخل الى surfcam و شكرا


----------



## ENGEHAB86 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

[h=2]Not Found[/h]


----------



## waleed alajaj (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يجزاك خير
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر اخوية
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## saad ragab (29 يناير 2015)

:76:


----------



## Mohammad MM (11 مارس 2018)

مشكور لكن الرابط لا يعمل 
نرجو منك تحديثه او ابلاغنا انه لم يعد هناك موقع


----------



## thaer11 (15 مارس 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاشم32 (25 أبريل 2018)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## sica_1 (10 يوليو 2018)

تسلم


----------



## saaddd (7 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس نابغة (21 أبريل 2021)

السلام عليكم .... لا يعمل


----------

